# Mathews Hyperlite????



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

Well I just went and ordered a Mathews Hyperlite. I liked how it felt, but was wondering if any of ya'll had any personal experience about them? Any problems?


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont own one but I tried one a few weeks ago and I loved it. Its a great bow.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

the Hyperlite is pretty much the DXT with out the roller guard from the looks and specs on the Mathews web site, should be SWEET.


----------

